# un 24 de marzo



## Latifa987

En Argentina, un 24 de marzo... ¿Por qué UN?


----------



## jilar

Porque se trata de un día inespecífico, cualquier día que sea 24 de marzo, independientemente del año. Usando ese formato no deben estar indicando el año.

El artículo es indeterminado. Un pájaro (cualquier pájaro) 
Frente al artículo determinado: El pájaro (concretamente un pájaro)

Si la frase sigue por ejemplo: _24 de marzo de 1900_
Deberían decir_ "*el* 24 de marzo ..."_


----------



## Rodal

Estoy de acuerdo con Jilar, sin embargo hay casos, sobre todo en narraciones descriptivas, donde se emplea el artículo indefinido para dar un énfasis al adjetivo, como por ejemplo "todo sucedió un fatídico 24 de marzo".


----------



## Peón

Un 24 de marzo (de 1976) se produjo el golpe militar que derrocó al gobierno de María Estela Martínez de Perón y que duró hasta la vuelta a la democracia en diciembre de 1983, cuando asumió el presidente Alfonsín. 
Saludos


----------



## Latifa987

si, en mi contexto se dice la fecha y el ano, entonces que signifuca esto?
o sea se dice en mi texto.. un 24 de marzo de 1976...


----------



## Peón

-Un día del mes de marzo de 1976, más precisamente el 24, se produjo un golpe de estado.


Es una forma de redactar. Otra podría ser:

-El 24 de marzo de 1976 se produjo un golpe de estado. 


Supongo que es eso lo que preguntas (?)


----------



## jilar

Latifa987 said:


> si, en mi contexto se dice la fecha y el ano, entonces que signifuca esto?
> o sea se dice en mi texto.. un 24 de marzo de 1976...


Pues entonces es simplemente una rareza o anomalía.
No es muy correcto, diría. Pero posiblemente alguien lo exprese así.

Piensa que hoy en día escribe cualquiera, incluso en lugares donde muchos van a obtener información, la Wikipedia sin ir más lejos. Donde se ven verdaderas atrocidades lingüísticas.


----------



## Kaxgufen

A menos que se esté hablando de cosas sucedidas un 24 de marzo. 

Un  24 de marzo de 1976 en Argentina, el general Videla perpetra un golpe de estado.
Un 24 de marzo de 1980 en El Salvador un comando de ultraderecha liderado por el militar Roberto d'Aubuisson, asesina durante una misa a Monseñor Óscar Romero., 
Un 24 de marzo de 1982 en México se produce el incendio que destruye la Cineteca Nacional


----------



## jilar

Sí, pero eso yo quizá lo haría así:

¿Hechos sucedidos un 24 de marzo ...?
-De 1976, ...
-De 1980, ...
...

De otra forma lo más común sería simplemente el uso normal por tratarse de un día concreto, específico, ... por lo tanto el artículo definido.
El 24 de marzo de 1976 ...
El 24 de marzo de 1980 ...
...


----------



## Rodal

Empezar una fecha específica con "un" señala un evento importante que tomó lugar un día cuquiera pero que for virtud del evento se transformó en una fecha importante.


----------



## Peón

Claro, es una forma en que se mencionan las efemérides. 

Seguramente en el futuro podrá leerse:

- Un 13 de febrero de 2016 el insigne poeta Peón escribió un post en WordReference.


----------



## sergio11

Rodal said:


> Empezar una fecha específica con "un" señala un evento importante que tomó lugar un día cualquiera pero que for virtud del evento se transformó en una fecha importante.


Exactamente.  Significa que si no hubiera sucedido eso, el día no se habría diferenciado de cualquier otro en nada. No se había anunciado, ni había signos que lo presagiaran, no se esperaba que la gente dejara de hacer lo que hacía normalmente todos los días, etc.


----------



## ukimix

Estoy con jilar; no es correcto dar una fecha específica (con día,mes y año) comenzando con 'un': no hay otro _otro_ 24 de marzo de 1976, por lo que no es correcto decir _un 24 de marzo de 1976_. La única opción es que la expresión aparezca en una novela de ciencia ficción sobre mundos paralelos. Saludo


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

He estado buscando la justificación y sigo sin saberlo... Pero estoy con Rodal, Peón y sergio11: por muy concreta que sea la fecha, es absolutamente correcto utilizar el indefinido "un". Le da otro matiz, no sé si se está elidiendo algo en la oración (_un aciago/terrible/feliz/magnífico día_), como la descripción del día del que se habla u otra cosa; pero tengo claro que está bien dicho.

Saludos


----------



## Aviador

Pues a mí me parece que no hay justificación para el uso del indeterminado _un_ con fechas precisas. No recomiendo a nadie esta discordante construcción.


----------



## Peón

Creo que sin contexto - que deberíamos exigir al compañero que pregunta- estamos opinando un poco a ciegas.


----------



## sergio11

El uso del artículo indefinido con una fecha definida es lo mismo que usarlo con un nombre propio.  Es como decir "un Julio Verne," o "un Isaac Newton," o "un Miguel de Unamuno," o "un México Precolombiano," que aunque a nadie se le pasa por la mente que puede haber más de uno, tampoco le resulta raro que se les hayan puesto artículos indefinidos.  El artículo indefinido agranda el objeto y lo cambia de individuo o especie a clase o género, a algo de mayor envergadura.

Cuando uno dice "Hacía falta un Cristóbal Colón para que se descubriera América" no está diciendo que había muchos Cristóbales Colones y había que elegir a uno de ellos. Está diciendo simplemente que hacía falta un genio valeroso y aventurero que arriesgara su vida en la ejecución de una empresa tan grande, tal como lo hizo Cristóbal Colón.

Al decir que fue "un 24 de marzo de 1976" o "un 11 de septiembre de 2001," o "un 20 de julio de 1969," estamos diciendo que en esa fecha no había pasado nada; no era una fecha especial, no iba a quedar grabada en la historia como un hito para las generaciones venideras, hasta que pasó este evento que la hizo histórica, y pasó de ser una fecha común a ser una fecha especial.


----------



## Namarne

La cuestión es que se usa así, como han explicado Rodal y otros compañeros a partir de su post. Es un recurso estilístico que, no sabría explicar por qué, enfatiza la importancia de lo sucedido. Pienso que encierra varios matices, como ya se ha comentado, que el giro "normal" no expresa. (Lo cual para mí es una riqueza).


----------



## ukimix

Se puede distinguir entre el uso de "XX de XX de XX /(día, mes, año)" como coordenada temporal y el uso de la misma expresión para referir a un hecho. El uso como coordenada temporal es muy familiar para todos: establece el momento en que ocurre algo: "Pablo nació el 2 de enero del 70". En una oración como "Hacía falta un 11 de septiembre de 2001 para que el sistema de defensa norteamericano fuera repensado", la expresión "11 de septiembre de 2001" ya no se usa como coordenada temporal sino como expresión nominal que tiene un uso alegórico: refiere exclusivamente a los eventos ocurridos en esa fecha (en lugar de establecer el momento de la ocurrencia de algo). Pero una expresión como: "Simón nació un 23 de abril de 1970" es, a mi juicio, incorrecta. "Simón nació un 23 de abril" me parece correcta y literaria; pero cuando se agrega el año es como que el literato se pifió.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

ukimix said:


> Pero una expresión como: "Simón nació un 23 de abril de 1970" es, a mi juicio, incorrecta. "Simón nació un 23 de abril" me parece correcta y literaria; pero cuando se agrega el año es como que el literato se pifió.


Hola.

Puedo estar de acuerdo en que es más habitual sin el año _Simón nació un 23 de abril_: en ese caso no ofrece ninguna duda, es completamente correcto y usual (ni siquiera literario: yo puedo decir en una conversación informal _Nos casamos un 8 de julio, ¡y hacía un frío!_); pero no me parece en absoluto incorrecto añadir el año. Y, de hecho, aunque ha sido un poco complicado buscar en Google Libros, he podido encontrar varios cientos de referencias de libros o revistas, y de autores relevantes, que así lo han usado a lo largo de la historia.

Saludos


----------



## ukimix

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Hola.
> 
> Puedo estar de acuerdo en que es más habitual sin el año _Simón nació un 23 de abril_: en ese caso no ofrece ninguna duda, es completamente correcto y usual (ni siquiera literario: yo puedo decir en una conversación informal _Nos casamos un 8 de julio, ¡y hacía un frío!_); pero no me parece en absoluto incorrecto añadir el año. Y, de hecho, aunque ha sido un poco complicado buscar en Google Libros, he podido encontrar varios cientos de referencias de libros o revistas, y de autores relevantes, que así lo han usado a lo largo de la historia.
> 
> Saludos


Vamos, Migue, comparte los resultados de tu búsqueda. Que sí te creo, pero quiero ver.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola, uki.

Ya te digo que es complicado, porque es cuestión de ir buscando cadenas de texto literales (ya saben, con comillas dobles) tales como "tuvo lugar un 12 de " o "nació un 30 de " y similares (en las que voy cambiando el número del día) para que vayan saliendo los resultados en la opción "Libros" de Google. Pero por esa dificultad en la búsqueda, precisamente, no había puesto enlaces...

De todas formas, puede parecer que me he empeñado en esta discusión, pero no es para tanto : desde luego que lo normal es usar el determinante "el" cuando queremos señalar una fecha concreta; y que, en caso de usar "un", suele ser para hacer referencia a un día de un mes, sin especificar el año. Es solo que me extrañaba mucho que no os lo hubierais tropezado con indicación del año y que, incluso, lo tildarais de incorrecto.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## ukimix

Bueno, yo te creo que hay casos de libros en los que se escribe así. También sigo creyendo que están mal escritos.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Depende de si el día y mes en cuestión tiene un significado particular para el ambiente en que se dice.


----------



## KuckyG

Un 15 de febrero de 2016, tras haber leído durante varios días este hilo, finalmente me decidí a responder 

Ya, en serio. Creo que es importante tener en cuenta que algunas veces existen ciertas construcciones que pueden sonar raras o que parecen no tener explicación de por qué se usan como se usan, pero la realidad es que en determinados contextos son correctas. Para mí este es uno de esos casos donde, si bien todos sabemos que decís _*el* 24 de marzo de_... sería lo "normal", el uso del _*un*_ genera ese "ruidito" en el oído (o a los ojos) del receptor que lo hace darse cuenta enseguida que esa fecha es importante a lo que viene después (en este caso fecha, en otro caso podría ser otra información).


----------



## Aviador

Sí, KuckyG, éste es el argumento empleado por otros que en este hilo defienden este despropósito, pero a mí no me causa más que rechazo. No consigo que esa pretendida puesta en relieve de la fecha nombrada con el indeterminado _un_ me suene a otra cosa que a error y me molesta.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Miguel On Ojj said:


> [...] puedo decir en una conversación informal _Nos casamos un 8 de julio, ¡y hacía *un* frío!_) [...]



Hola Miguel, ¿lo pusiste sin pensarlo o fue a propósito para ilustrar el uso del "un" para dar un énfasis particular?


----------



## Kaxgufen

Aviador said:


> Sí, KuckyG, éste es el argumento empleado por otros que en este hilo defienden este despropósito, pero a mí no me causa más que rechazo. No consigo que esa pretendida puesta en relieve de la fecha nombrada con el indeterminado _un_ me suene a otra cosa que a error y me molesta.


Haya paz...el *un* en el Atlántico y el *el* en el Pacífico. Ukimix, que elija.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hakuna Matata said:


> Hola Miguel, ¿lo pusiste sin pensarlo o fue a propósito para ilustrar el uso del "un" para dar un énfasis particular?


Pues no, la verdad... No hubo ninguna intención; y no sé si esa es la función, en el caso de ese tipo de expresiones, pero supongo que se dicen así en cualquier zona hispanohablante, ¿no?

Saludos


----------



## Alfonso Chíncaro

A mí me parece satisfactoria la explicación de Sergio11 en el post 17. Lo único que me animo a añadir es que esa fórmula me parece más común como expresión coloquial. No recuerdo mucho haberla visto escrita, pero sí la he oído varias veces en locuciones tipo "Un día como hoy..."


----------



## jilar

Yo simplemente digo que posiblemente muchas o pocas personas, pero ciertamente algunas, incluso escritores que se ganan la vida, digan "un 24 de marzo de 1900" porque sí es posible - si hacemos un análisis lingüistico respecto al sentido de usar el definido y el indefinido- decir "un 29 de febrero" (que tampoco hay tantos  )

Por lo tanto simplemente estarían añadiendo el año a una expresión que sí es razonable (gramaticalmente hablando) emplear, como es decir:
_Nací un 24 de febrero. El año no lo diré para que no sepas qué viejo soy_ 

Hay muchos "24 de febrero", pues yo nací uno cualquiera de ellos. El día es indeterminado, indefinido, ... o como prefiramos llamarlo.

Una fecha tal que "_día_ de _mes_ de _año_", es única, precisa, por lo tanto está determinada o definida. Gramaticalmente debe corresponderle el artículo determinado ... a mi modo de ver.

Los casos de "hacía falta un Cristóbal Colón ..." pueden parecer lo mismo, pero yo no lo veo así.
En este caso la frase significa: Hacía falta *UNA persona como* C. C.  ...

_Una cualquiera_ que fuera como Colón. Mientras no estemos indicando a nadie en concreto, diremos UN o UNA.

Ahora bien, si estamos hablando de alguien concreto, y lo comparamos a Colón, diremos EL.

_Fulanito es el (nuevo) Colón de nuestros tiempos._

Aunque si decimos:
_Fulanito es un Colón de nuestros tiempos._

Cosa que no sería imposible ¿verdad? Pero en este caso insinuamos que hay más o podría haber más como ese Fulanito, es decir, varias personas comparables a Colón. O sea, Fulanito es único en este caso, nos referimos a alguien en concreto, pero puede haber (y según la frase así es, realmente hay) varias personas comparables a Colón.

_Menganito es otro Colón, además de Fulanito._

En fin, supongo que es la razón de que Latifa haya hecho la pregunta, siendo como es su caso el de ver una fecha precisa. Creía que debía ser EL, y ha visto UN.
Y le ha chocado, obvio, porque gramaticalmente es imposible de explicar. Otra cosa es que a los nativos, que muchas veces no nos fijamos en esos detalles, no nos suene tan raro, porque lo empleamos tal cual (de oírlo a otra gente o leerlo en algún libro) y veamos diferentes matices de significado, una vez nos ponemos a estudiar el caso, para poder explicar ese desliz gramatical.

En fin, se usa. Mucho o poco, pero se emplea.
¿Es correcto o incorrecto? No lo diré yo, yo lo veo "poco correcto". Repito, cuando se trata de una fecha completa.


----------



## Latifa987

Miren el contexto (lo siento por no ponerlo antes):
En Argentina, un 24 de marzo de 1976z un golpe militar didtituyo a la entonces PresidentaConstitucional, Maria Estela Martinez, viuda de Peron, mas conocida como Isabelita.


----------



## Peón

Latifa987 said:


> Miren el contexto (lo siento por no ponerlo antes):
> En Argentina, un 24 de marzo de 1976z un golpe militar didtituyo a la entonces PresidentaConstitucional, Maria Estela Martinez, viuda de Peron, mas conocida como Isabelita.




Esta forma de redacción abunda en los libros de historia y en las crónicas.

Saludos


----------



## Doraemon-

Yo haría la pregunta al revés: ¿y por qué no UN?
No es la "forma estándar" para nombrar fechas, pero no veo el problema. Podemos decir "nací un 24 de marzo" (no digo de qué año), de forma equivalente a "nací un lunes". Y si por otro lado puedes decir "un lunes de 1976", por qué no "un 24 de marzo de 1976". Sin ser la forma habitual de utilizar las fechas, lo encuentro perfectamente válido.


----------



## Namarne

Para mí es una de esas formas que en cuanto las lees, las aprendes, no tiene más.


----------



## Peón

Mira tú a lo que nos ha llevado la insignificante palabrita...
Terminaremos como con el "le" o peor,  como con la "consustanciación" y la "transustanciación" .

Muy interesante este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## Latifa987

No entiendo nada, lo siento.


----------



## Peón

Latifa987 said:


> No entiendo nada, lo siento.



Si te refieres a mi último post, es una broma, *Latifa*. Hay viejas discusiones en el foro respecto del uso de la palabra "le" en contraposición a "lo" y "la". A eso me refería: que una simple palabrita de dos letras puede llevar a interesantes intercambios en el foro.

Saludos.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Doraemon- said:


> Yo haría la pregunta al revés: ¿y por qué no UN?
> No es la "forma estándar" para nombrar fechas, pero no veo el problema. Podemos decir "nací un 24 de marzo" (no digo de qué año), de forma equivalente a "nací un lunes". Y si por otro lado puedes decir "un lunes de 1976", por qué no "un 24 de marzo de 1976". Sin ser la forma habitual de utilizar las fechas, lo encuentro perfectamente válido.


Lo que se argumenta es que el día expresado así es único (hay un solo 24 de marzo en 1976) y correspondería "el". La contraria la llevamos los que sostenemos que si el 24 de marzo es un día particular por* otros *motivos, sea la independencia o el día del corredor de bolsa, bien puede usarse el "un".


----------



## Rodal

Kaxgufen said:


> Lo que se argumenta es que el día expresado así es único (hay un solo 24 de marzo en 1976) y correspondería "el". La contraria la llevamos los que sostenemos que si el 24 de marzo es un día particular por* otros *motivos, sea la independencia o el día del corredor de bolsa, bien puede usarse el "un".


----------



## Kerena

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Pues no, la verdad... No hubo ninguna intención; y no sé si esa es la función, en el caso de ese tipo de expresiones, pero supongo que se dicen así en cualquier zona hispanohablante, ¿no?



Supones bien Miguel, aquí al menos lo decimos con frecuencia: "Hacía un frío/calor".



Kaxgufen said:


> Haya paz...el *un* en el Atlántico y el *el* en el Pacífico. Ukimix, que elija.


Yo tomo partido por el *un* en el Atlántico y debo decir que cada vez me convencen más los argumentos a su favor.


----------



## Doraemon-

Kaxgufen said:


> Lo que se argumenta es que el día expresado así es único (hay un solo 24 de marzo en 1976) y correspondería "el". La contraria la llevamos los que sostenemos que si el 24 de marzo es un día particular por* otros *motivos, sea la independencia o el día del corredor de bolsa, bien puede usarse el "un".


O sea, por cualquier motivo. Que es tu cumpleaños, que es el día del golpe de estado, que es el día que llovió, o cualquier cosa. No entiendo esta puntualización. Siempre que te refieres a un día en concreto es por algo en particular, luego esta condición serviría para cualquier caso.
Que sea único o no, que es lo que en principio determina que usemos "un" o "el" no explica que precisamente este caso se pueda usar, ya que el 24 de marzo de 1976 hubo solo uno, y aún así se usa "UN".
La norma general para referirse a una fecha es "EL", y SIEMPRE puede usarse "EL" (lo "estándar" sería decir que "En Argentina, *el* 24 de marzo de 1976 un golpe militar destituyó a la entonces...", pero no veo ningún criterio lingüístico que impida que pueda usarse "UN" en esta construcción. ¿que se refiere a un día particular por otro motivo? Pues claro, como en cualquier frase del tipo "el día tal de tal ocurrió tal".


----------



## Kaxgufen

Doraemon- said:


> O sea, por cualquier motivo. Que es tu cumpleaños, que es el día del golpe de estado, que es el día que llovió, o cualquier cosa. No entiendo esta puntualización. Siempre que te refieres a un día en concreto es por algo en particular, luego esta condición serviría para cualquier caso.



La particularidad la define el ambiente (los hablantes). El 11 de septiembre de 1888 fallece Domingo Faustino Sarmiento y conmemorando su muerte se celebra en mi país el Día del Maestro. Eso lo transforma en una fecha particular, deja de ser un día cualquiera en el año. Como tampoco sería un día cualquiera en el año el día del cumpleaños de mi tía Palmira. Y así.  Por eso (supongo) algunas calles llevan el nombre de "Once de Septiembre" y yo puedo decir así: "Un once de septiembre de 2001 volaron las dos torres, pero aquí las calles llevan ese nombre por otro motivo".


----------



## Aviador

Yo no veo cómo un artículo *indeterminado* pueda expresar mejor la singularidad que uno *determinado*.
¿Quieren decir que para hacer singular una fecha que se expresaría normalmente con un artículo determinado usan un artículo indeterminado? Lo siento amigos, pero no consigo tragarme esta paradoja.



Doraemon- said:


> Yo haría la pregunta al revés: ¿y por qué no UN?
> No es la "forma estándar" para nombrar fechas, pero no veo el problema. Podemos decir "nací un 24 de marzo" (no digo de qué año), de forma equivalente a "nací un lunes". Y si por otro lado puedes decir "un lunes de 1976", por qué no "un 24 de marzo de 1976". Sin ser la forma habitual de utilizar las fechas, lo encuentro perfectamente válido.


La respuesta la das tú mismo, Doraemon. Porque "24 de marzo" hay uno cada año, "lunes" hay todas las semanas y en 1976 hubo 52 lunes, pero el "24 de marzo de 1976" es único e irrepetible, es *el* 24 de marzo de 1976.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Aviador said:


> para hacer singular una fecha


Ya esta "singularizada" antes, y eso forma parte del contexto, de lo dado por sabido. No todas las fechas son iguales.
"Cristóbal nació *un* 31 de diciembre de 1969" (seguro que no consiguieron taxi, que la tuvo que llevar un vecino, que la atendieron por guardia y que se les demoró el festejo de fin de año; ESE ES EL CONTEXTO)
"Cristóbal nació el 3 de enero de 1988" (un dia como cualquiera)


----------



## ukimix

Copio la consulta a la RAE sobre esta duda y su respuesta:

CONSULTA:



> Buenos días
> 
> Tengo una duda sobre estas tres oraciones y en particular sobre el uso del
> artículo 'un' antepuesto a una fecha:
> 
> 1.Un 15 de febrero, tras haber leído durante varios días el hilo,
> finalmente me decidí a responder.
> 
> 2. Un 15 de febrero de 2016, tras haber leído durante varios días este
> hilo, finalmente me decidí a responder.
> 
> 3. Hacía falta un 11 de septiembre de 2001 para que el sistema de defensa
> norteamericano fuera repensado.
> 
> ¿Son estas oraciones correctas?
> La 1 me parece correcta (no hay problema). También la 3 y en particular no
> me molesta el uso de la expresión "un 11 de septiembre de 2001", pues creo
> que la expresión trabaja como un todo que alude a los trágicos hechos de
> las torres gemelas que todos conocemos.
> 
> Pero la 2 no me parece correcta, pues al agregarse el año a la expresión
> "un 15 de febrero" la fecha se vuelve completamente determinada y no me suena
> la expresión si se le anteponerle el artículo indefinido "un". En términos
> simples: no hay sino un sólo día al que refiere la expresión "15 de
> febrero de 2016", de modo que no tiene sentido decir "un 15 de febrero de
> 2016". Mientras que sí hay varios 15 de febrero, por lo que es correcto
> decir "un 15 de febrero hice esto y aquello".
> 
> Así pues, ¿son las 3 correctas, en particular la número 2?
> 
> Gracias de antemano​


RESPUESTA:



> Estimado Sr. :
> 
> En relación con su consulta, nos complace remitirle la siguiente información:
> Coincidimos con su análisis. En el segundo caso es innecesario y poco justificable el uso del artículo indefinido porque se expresa la fecha completa (día, mes y año) y no tiene ninguna connotación especial. Creemos que es conveniente omitir el artículo indefinido, como usted mismo sugiere.
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> 
> __________
> 
> Departamento de «Español al día»
> 
> Real Academia Española


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

¡Vaya, uki, te me has adelantado! Yo también mandé una consulta, tanto a Fundéu (que se limitó a contestar que era un recurso válido y correcto, aunque sin explicar por qué), como a la RAE, pero esta aún no me ha contestado... Y ya no hace falta. Sin embargo, debo decir que no estoy en absoluto de acuerdo con la respuesta que te han dado.

Saludos


----------



## ukimix

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Hola.
> 
> ¡Vaya, uki, te me has adelantado! Yo también mandé una consulta, tanto a Fundéu (que se limitó a contestar que era un recurso válido y correcto, aunque sin explicar por qué), como a la RAE, pero esta aún no me ha contestado... Y ya no hace falta. Sin embargo, debo decir que no estoy en absoluto de acuerdo con la respuesta que te han dado.
> 
> Saludos



De todos modos publica lo que te respondan.  (A veces dicen cosas distintas).

Si alguien quiere leer sobre el uso enfático del artículo indeterminado puede consultar el 15.5 de la Nueva Gramática. Las construcción con 'un' en uso enfático tratan en el 15.5f y siguientes. Es un tema que se ha discutido en el hilo, aunque no creo que eso tenga que ver. En la oración 2 sobre la que yo consultaba no se trata de ningún uso enfático, sino de un error o, bueno, al menos de una expresión no recomendada. O por lo menos que algunos no recomendamos. Saludo


----------



## Rodal

Hakuna Matata said:


> Hola Miguel, ¿lo pusiste sin pensarlo o fue a propósito para ilustrar el uso del "un" para dar un énfasis particular?



Está perfectamente bien decir "hace un frio" para enfatizar el frío por lo tanto está perfectamente bien también decir "un 24 de marzo.." para enfatizar una fecha.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Por supuesto, publicaré la respuesta que me den (aunque me se ajuste a lo que yo creo ). Gracias, uki, por la referencia de la NGLE. Hay en ella, concretamente en 15.5.p, un argumento que se podría extrapolar al caso que nos ocupa (muy cogido por los pelos, eso sí). Por si no se abre el enlace, lo copio aquí:

"El *criterio* fundamental en la elección del artículo indeterminado es la *suposición del hablante de que el referente no resulta identificable para el oyente*, lo que apoya el hecho de que _un/una_ formen parte de los artículos. De hecho, no todos los grupos nominales indefinidos hacen referencia a entidades de las que existan varios representantes, ya que los complementos caracterizadores pueden incluir rasgos cualitativos que convengan a una entidad única. Así, en la respuesta a la pregunta -_¿Qué estás leyendo, hijo? -A __un escritor que se llama Carlos Monsiváis_ (Giardinelli, _Oficio_), es evidente que el grupo nominal subrayado remite a un individuo único, a pesar de su carácter indeterminado".

Saludos


----------



## ukimix

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Hola.
> 
> Por supuesto, publicaré la respuesta que me den (aunque me se ajuste a lo que yo creo ). Gracias, uki, por la referencia de la NGLE. Hay en ella, concretamente en 15.5.p, un argumento que se podría extrapolar al caso que nos ocupa (muy cogido por los pelos, eso sí). Por si no se abre el enlace, lo copio aquí:
> 
> "El *criterio* fundamental en la elección del artículo indeterminado es la *suposición del hablante de que el referente no resulta identificable para el oyente*, lo que apoya el hecho de que _un/una_ formen parte de los artículos. De hecho, no todos los grupos nominales indefinidos hacen referencia a entidades de las que existan varios representantes, ya que los complementos caracterizadores pueden incluir rasgos cualitativos que convengan a una entidad única. Así, en la respuesta a la pregunta -_¿Qué estás leyendo, hijo? -A __un escritor que se llama Carlos Monsiváis_ (Giardinelli, _Oficio_), es evidente que el grupo nominal subrayado remite a un individuo único, a pesar de su carácter indeterminado".
> 
> Saludos



Justamente, si digo "20 de marzo de 2000", ¿se puede dudar de a qué día me refiero? Y en caso de que sea posible, ¿se trataría de una duda sobre la identidad del día? No cabe usar aquí el artículo indefinido, a menos que sea un uso enfático como las alegorías ya discutidas o algún tipo de connotación que haga a la expresión trabajar de modo distinto a una coordinada temporal. Decir "Nací un 20 de marzo del 2000" le sonará bien a algunos... y a otros, nos suena horroroso . Pero no hay justificación lingüística para incluir el 'un'.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Lo que la RAE le responde a @ukimix:
(lo siento, el programa se niega a que lo cite)

"En el segundo caso es innecesario y poco justificable el uso del artículo indefinido porque se expresa la fecha completa (día, mes y año) y* no tiene ninguna connotación especial".*

Justamente ese es el caso, cuando ambos día y mes juntos tienen una connotación especial fuera de lo que relata la oración. 

(después de tantos ires y venires, resulta que la consulta una vez dado el contexto, da vuelta la suposición inicial esto es que la fecha dada por día y mes, tenia una connotación especial en otro año)


----------



## Kaxgufen

ukimix said:


> Pero no hay justificación lingüística para incluir el 'un'.


Es que el idioma es algo más que pura lingüística.


----------



## ukimix

Kaxgufen said:


> Justamente ese es el caso, cuando ambos día y mes juntos tienen una connotación especial fuera de lo que relata la oración.


No. Con 'connotación especial', la RAE se refiere al caso 3 de la consulta que hice "Hacía falta un 11 de septiembre del 2011 para que...". Se da la connotación especial cuando la fecha tiene una carga semántica particular que la oración emplea al decir lo que dice. El caso de la consulta de Latifa es otro y completamente similar a "En Argentina, Juan Perez se compró un par de zapatos el 25 de marzo del 2000". Recordémosla:


Latifa987 said:


> Miren el contexto (lo siento por no ponerlo antes):
> En Argentina, un 24 de marzo de 1976z un golpe militar didtituyo a la entonces PresidentaConstitucional, Maria Estela Martinez, viuda de Peron, mas conocida como Isabelita.


Una connotación especial con esa fecha sería algo así como: "Si las cosas siguen como van, podríamos tener nuevamente un 24 de marzo (del 76)." Aquí: 'un 24 de marzo (del 76)' sí tiene un valor semántico propio diferente del de ser coordenada temporal, que refiere al golpe de estado.

Yo diría la oración de Latifa987 así: _"En Argentina, el 24 de marzo de 1976, un golpe militar...."_


----------



## Kaxgufen

Es que nos hemos desplazado de la pregunta original de Latifa (que se originaba en el 24 de marzo de 1976, pero eso lo supimos después de varias contribuciones).


ukimix said:


> Yo diría la oración de Latifa987 así: _"En Argentina, el 24 de marzo de 1976, un golpe militar...."_


Sí, porque la fecha es justamente la del hecho que connota todas las otras fechas. 

"En Argentina, un 24 de marzo de 1985, que entonces aún era un día laborable..."


----------



## Doraemon-

Aviador said:


> Yo no veo cómo un artículo *indeterminado* pueda expresar mejor la singularidad que uno *determinado*.
> ¿Quieren decir que para hacer singular una fecha que se expresaría normalmente con un artículo determinado usan un artículo indeterminado? Lo siento amigos, pero no consigo tragarme esta paradoja.
> 
> La respuesta la das tú mismo, Doraemon. Porque "24 de marzo" hay uno cada año, "lunes" hay todas las semanas y en 1976 hubo 52 lunes, pero el "24 de marzo de 1976" es único e irrepetible, es *el* 24 de marzo de 1976.



Dime el nombre de una persona que es o haya sido presidente de los EEUU y que sea de raza negra.
¿Te ha sonado raro, agramatical? También es un caso único, pero por supuesto que podemos decir "UNA" persona (y por supuesto podríamos decir también LA). Si decimos "LA" dejamos claro que es un caso único antes incluso de terminar la frase. Si usamos "UNA" en principio no lo es, aunque al final de frase la forma general o indeterminada con la que hemos empezado se haya reducido a un solo caso.
No digo que no se pueda usar el artículo para la fecha (al contrario, es la forma normal de hacerlo), pero esto no implica QUE NO PUEDA USARSE el artículo indeterminado "un", como de hecho, se usa como vemos en la frase de este hilo, y lo vemos casi todos normal. Por eso digo que la pregunta no es "por qué se usa el UN" sino el por qué motivo no íbamos a poder usarlo.
Claro que se puede usar el artículo indeterminado para una fecha, porque es como el caso de arriba. Podemos empezar por decir que es "un presidente" (indeterminado) y luego seguir restringiendo con condiciones hasta que lleguemos a un caso único, o bien podemos empezar con "el presidente" sabiendo antes de acabar la frase que va a ser único. ¿Por qué una de ellas ha de estar mal? Con la fecha ocurre igual: decimos "el 24 de marzo de 1976" sabiendo desde el principio y antes de oir como acaba la fecha que ésta es concreta, o podemos decir que ocurrió "un 24 de marzo" que después especificamos que fue de 1976. Da igual una forma o la otra desde las posibilidades que ofrece el lenguaje. ¿Qué impide esta forma de hablar?

Y claro que el artículo indeterminado *no expresa mejor* que el determinado la singularidad de una fecha concreta. Pero eso no significa que sea incorrecto o no se pueda usar una perífrasis que al final determine una fecha concreta. Creo que nadie ha dicho que DEBA usarse el artículo indeterminado, sino que PUEDE usarse el indeterminado.

Yo es que no veo ninguna paradoja por ningún sitio.


----------



## Doraemon-

Kaxgufen said:


> La particularidad la define el ambiente (los hablantes). El 11 de septiembre de 1888 fallece Domingo Faustino Sarmiento y conmemorando su muerte se celebra en mi país el Día del Maestro. Eso lo transforma en una fecha particular, deja de ser un día cualquiera en el año. Como tampoco sería un día cualquiera en el año el día del cumpleaños de mi tía Palmira. Y así.  Por eso (supongo) algunas calles llevan el nombre de "Once de Septiembre" y yo puedo decir así: "Un once de septiembre de 2001 volaron las dos torres, pero aquí las calles llevan ese nombre por otro motivo".



Todas las fechas son particulares, no veo la diferencia en qué supone eso para utilizar el artículo determinado o el indeterminado, no sé.
En el post de arriba ya lo he explicado: se puede empezar a decir una fecha (o lo que sea) con un artículo determinado, sabiendo desde que empezamos a oirlo que va a ser una fecha concreta y única, o podemos empezar a referirnos a algo con un artículo indeterminado sabiendo que nos referimos a un caso dentro de un conjunto, y restringir luego las condiciones a las que nos referimos hasta que lleguemos a una expresión que se aplique a un caso único (o incluso a ninguno). Las dos formas de hablar son gramatical y semánticamente correctas, no veo el problema. No sé qué tiene que ver la distinción de lo particular que sea para la representación nacional del país cierta fecha para el hecho de que usemos un artículo determinado o uno indeterminado, la verdad.
Podemos decir "un 5 de mayo de 1990" como podemos decir "un domingo de diciembre de 2015 en el que hubo elecciones generales en España" (o que el Barça ganó 3-0, o lo que sea), siendo días únicos en todos los casos . No hace falta buscar asuntos sobre la mayor o menor significación de la fecha para justificar el por qué se puede usar el artículo indeterminado, creo yo.


----------



## S.V.

Sí, es enfático. _¡Un 15 de mayo para olvidar! ¡Un 19 de febrero de este 2016 que para qué te cuento! _Este 2016, aunque no haya otro. _¡Un 11 de septiembre de 2001 tan fatídico! _

Si se considera de aproximación, la NGLE tiene un ejemplo cercano a tu "_un 1_", Ukimix: _El Salvador tiene unos un mil 600 casos._


----------



## ukimix

S.V. said:


> Sí, es enfático. _¡Un 15 de mayo para olvidar! ¡Un 19 de febrero de este 2016 que para qué te cuento! _Este 2016, aunque no haya otro. _¡Un 11 de septiembre de 2001 tan fatídico! _


Esos sí son enfáticos.


> Si se considera de aproximación, la NGLE tiene un ejemplo cercano a tu "_un 1_", Ukimix: _El Salvador tiene unos un mil 600 casos._


Corregido.


----------



## soplamocos

¡Que buena discusión! Creo que no hay nada que agregar. Yo soy partidario del uso de 'un' en formas discursivas que refieren a efemérides (esto se dijo entre los primeras respuestas). Para mí es una construcción/frase hecha, que remite a este tipo de discurso (casi tan reconocible como el "había una vez..." con el que empiezan algunos cuentos). Es muy usual que los diarios argentinos tengan una sección de efemérides: "un día como hoy pero de..." y listan varios hechos ordenados cronológicamente.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Como lo prometido es deuda, aquí va la respuesta que he recibido hoy de la RAE: no me convence, pero es lo que hay (de momento... ).

Estimado Sr.:
En relación con su consulta, nos complace remitirle la siguiente información:
Tal y como se indica en la _Nueva gramática de la lengua española _(RAE y ASALE, 2009; RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA), los grupos nominales en singular con artículo indeterminado pueden recibir una interpretación genérica y representar tipos de individuos o elementos de una clase. Así, una expresión como _un perro _en _Un perro siempre hace compañía, _toma un sentido similar a _cualquier perro. _Esta es la interpretación que se da en secuencias como _Un 13 de julio. _Nótese que si se especifica el año, la fecha pasa a aludir a un elemento único, un día en particular, lo que no es compatible con la interpretación genérica que aporta el artículo indefinido. La noción de unicidad o identificación de la cosa de la que se habla corresponde al artículo definido: _El 13 de julio de 1852. Cf. op. cit.:_RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA
Así pues, cuando se menciona la fecha completa (día, mes y año), no resulta justificable el uso del artículo indefinido _un,_ por lo cual recomendamos no emplearlo. En cambio, en los casos en que no importa señalar la fecha completa, no se menciona el año, y el día y el mes llevan el artículo indefinido antepuesto, opción estilística muy habitual y gramaticalmente válida.

Reciba un cordial saludo.
__________

Departamento de «Español al día»

Real Academia Española

Saludos


----------

